
Deaf and Unemployed: 1k Applications but Still No Full-Time Job (2019) - vector_spaces
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/12/662925592/deaf-and-unemployed-1-000-applications-but-still-no-full-time-job
======
djsumdog
I have a good friend of mine who I worked with years ago. He's a usability
engineer and he's completely blind (gradual; could see until he was a
teenager). He keeps reading up on passive income and he wants to do something
else, but he's with a good company and there's honestly not much else he
thinks he can do.

Even for disabled people who get work, it may be difficult for them to get
other work or be as mobile as those without serious disabilities.

Part of the problem is simply America as well. I met a women in a hostel from
Norway who was on disability payments. It was enough to make her house
payments, food and even some travel. People I know on disability in America
can barely survive. We have no trains or good mass transit, and ride-
shares/cabs are expensive.

------
rini17
Not sure if there are any jobs left that don't require voice interaction over
phone/skype/whatever. Heck, any kind of realtime multiplayer gaming neither!

I can telephone but it's very unreliable and tiring. Am self-employed and it
helps, but still any communication is constant source of anxiety - voice
contact has became universal habit.

